# Galician: "Mi mamá / my mom"



## id:roya

One very simple question, could anybody tell me how they say "my mom" in Galician? It was something like _miña anai_ or _miña ama_i when I heard it. Thanks.

Una pregunta muy simple. ¿Podría enseñarme cómo se dice "mi mamá" en gallego? Ha sonado como _miña anai_ o _miña amai_ o algo así cuando yo lo oía. Gracias.


----------



## Outsider

The phrase you're looking for is _miña nai_. Spelling may vary, and it may not be the only way of saying "My mom" in Galician.


----------



## id:roya

Graciñas. It's interesting that there are several ways to spell it, I guess Galician language is spoken more than it is written. I got only 1 result for "miña nai" on google, whereas when spelled "minha nai" it jumped up to 260 results.


----------



## Outsider

Galician is a language spoken in Spain, but it is closer to Portuguese than to Spanish in many ways. The spelling _miña_ is according to Spanish orthography, and the spelling _minha_ is according to Portuguese orthography.


----------



## rivera

id:roya said:
			
		

> One very simple question, could anybody tell me how they say "my mom" in Galician? It was something like _miña anai_ or _miña ama_i when I heard it. Thanks.
> 
> Una pregunta muy simple. ¿Podría enseñarme cómo se dice "mi mamá" en gallego? Ha sonado como _miña anai_ o _miña amai_ o algo así cuando yo lo oía. Gracias.


My mom=miña nai,also,miña mae


----------

